# Sb Audigy 2 Platinum



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 30, 2012)

I have got a request. I am doing a win xp buuild and I am using a Audigy 2 Platinum sound card in it. I am having issues with the drivers and app software for the card. The only drivers I can find give basic support for the card. What I need is a copy of the original install discs. If anyone has them let me know if you can make me a copy. I will pay for them.


----------



## EiSFX (Dec 30, 2012)

you could try this link as far as i can tell someone has taken the retail disc and recompiled it with all the newest drivers for windows 98 SE to windows 7 along with all the newest software and everything and still being the retail disc i think it might work for your needs

LINK: http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=579939


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 30, 2012)

Cool I will give it a whirl and see if it will take care of my issues. Thanks


----------



## Frick (Dec 30, 2012)

EiSFX said:


> you could try this link as far as i can tell someone has taken the retail disc and recompiled it with all the newest drivers for windows 98 SE to windows 7 along with all the newest software and everything and still being the retail disc i think it might work for your needs
> 
> LINK: http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=579939



i have a 2 zs, might come in handy. Thanks!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2012)

pretty sure i have an audigy 4 floating around myself, lol.


----------



## Troopy (Dec 30, 2012)

Try here if you get stuck

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/pax-download-audigy-series/


----------

